# Please click my...



## irishbunny (Feb 4, 2009)

...dragon guys! It's going to die in 22 hours if I don't get enough clicks! Just click on it and then X out of it, thanks!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 4, 2009)

I clicked on your dragon. Hope he doesn't die.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 4, 2009)

how do you do those dragon things? and what are they and all that good stuff?!


----------



## JimD (Feb 5, 2009)

If you click on the dragon, it will take you to The Dragon Cave ....where you can register and then get a dragon egg of your own.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 5, 2009)

I clicked on your dragon Paul! She/he's a beauty lol. 

And I got my own egg  Please click on mine! 






And Netherland Dwarf, I don't think they really do anything. Just if you like to waste time


----------



## Numbat (Feb 5, 2009)

Umm, I got another one. I didn't realise you could! It was warm so please click  Sorry I double posted, the egg wouldn't work!





And sigh, this one was abandoned so I felt sorry for it :expressionless That's all though!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

Errmm am I going mad but I can't see any dragons?? :S


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

Those are cute, my daughter would love to do something like that! She loves dragons, maybe when she gets home from school today i'll let her pick one out as we go through dragon cave together. then i can posted on it here lol, might as well start a dragon thread so all of our dragons can survive, we can be dragon egg nannies LOL :biggrin2:Click away! . i like wasting my time, if i have time to be wasted.


----------



## furryface (Feb 5, 2009)

clicked on all dragons and dragon eggs above this post LOL


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

I still cannot see any dragons


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been clickin the dragon...... now I'm clickin the dragon and the eggs!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys it worked! She's grown up! They are really popular on another bunny forum I'm on where everyone can have siggies and you put them in your siggies for people to click on


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh no wait she hasn't! People click I only have an hour!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

what happens after they grow up? how do you know if you have enough clicks for the dragon to survive?


----------



## Degu (Feb 5, 2009)

Haha. I remember those things. xD Haven't logged on in months.

*clicks*


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

:shockmg it died! :cry1:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Aw dang! Ill start again and put it in my sig


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Please click Abby thats my dragons name

How do I click the egg I would hit the other eggs and it would take me to the screen is that all I do


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

My new egg is in my sig!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 5, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Please click Abby thats my dragons name
> 
> How do I click the egg I would hit the other eggs and it would take me to the screen is that all I do


yup:biggrin2:


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

my daughter and I are picking out dragon eggs and we are trying to set up our signature, but eveytime i click save for the signature with the dragon eggs in there, its not working :cry2 trying to figure this, determine to have an egg! :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

awww it died!

but i clicked it b4 lol... i might make one now.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

here's mine PLEASE EVERYONE CLICK!

<a href="http://dragcave.net/view/KDry"><img src="http://dragcave.net/image/KDry.gif" style="border-width: 0" alt="Adopt one today!"/></a>


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

nope thats not teh link lol this one?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

yup lol.. 















 please?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

I clicked everyone's eggs again! Just in case you forgot, here's mine! 













Click! Thanks!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Btw IrishBunny, how long did it take your egg to hatch? Mine's gonna die soon!!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 6, 2009)

:biggrin2:



<----- I finally did it! These are the eggs my daughter chose!

<-----Please click :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys, you've got to remove the eggs from the bunnies space, everyone had to remove their bunny icons so the eggs can't be there either


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> ...dragon guys! It's going to die in 22 hours if I don't get enough clicks! Just click on it and then X out of it, thanks!



I clicked on him as much as I could


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 6, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> yup lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's something in that program that won't you to click on the egg multiple times. It's stay's at 12 for every egg I click. 

And you can't have your egg guy under your bunny's.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 6, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...dragon guys! It's going to die in 22 hours if I don't get enough clicks! Just click on it and then X out of it, thanks!
> ...


RIP Mo Chara


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, I took the eggs out! Sorry, I forgot! Lol, RIP Mo Chara!

Btw I clicked on your eggs NetherlandDwarf! Very colourful!  Good luck with them! :expressionless They seem to be hard to keep alive!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 6, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Yep, I took the eggs out! Sorry, I forgot! Lol, RIP Mo Chara!
> 
> Btw I clicked on your eggs NetherlandDwarf! Very colourful!  Good luck with them! :expressionless They seem to be hard to keep alive!



Thanks, everytime i vist this page i click on everyones eggs! 



i tried clicking on them multiple times too and it always says the same number as when i first clicked on them... humm.. if would be much easier if we were allowed to.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Please keep clicking on my little pink egg, I'll click all yours!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

mine's gone  see... lol

i clicked on everyones


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > yup lol..
> ...




i dnt get it?

and yep see its gone


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

hopefully mine dsnt die


----------



## Numbat (Feb 7, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> I clicked everyone's eggs again! Just in case you forgot, here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 7, 2009)

Click my eggs

<a href="http://dragcave.net/image/LYQR.gif" style="border-width: 0" alt="Adopt one today!"/></a>


<a href="http://dragcave.net/image/bWsk.gif" style="border-width: 0" alt="Adopt one today!"/></a>

<a href="http://dragcave.net/image/dNUW.gif" style="border-width: 0" alt="Adopt one today!"/></a>


<a href="http://dragcave.net/image/IYzD.gif" style="border-width: 0" alt="Adopt one today!"/></a>


----------



## Numbat (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Paul! I think you need to use the forum signature code not the html one. I can't see your eggs!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 8, 2009)

Peeps click my purple egg im clicking yours!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't worry! I am!  I wonder when they'll hatch?


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Please click Erroll Jr





Please click Jewel





Please click abby


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

*This egg's isn't linked

paul2641 wrote:*


>


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 9, 2009)

everyone click on my dragon Saphira please!!

(that's gonna be my daughters name haha)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 9, 2009)

its gonna die!!! ahhh


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 9, 2009)

here's saphira's brother

Ed lol


----------



## Numbat (Feb 9, 2009)

*Wow! So many eggs to click now! Nevertheless, I've done my part! 

Ooo! Yay! There's a crack in my egg! :biggrin2:

Numbat wrote: *


> *Numbat wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I clicked everyone's eggs again! Just in case you forgot, here's mine!
> ...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 9, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Please click Erroll Jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked everyone today please click abby for sureShe will die in 3 days.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


>







They are hatching!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 9, 2009)

My little one hatched but I need more clicks to keep her alive!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 9, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


>


Click!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


you got 5 eggs?! i tried getting another one earlier today and it wouldn't let me... it said 4 was enough LOL


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

AAAHHH SAPHIRA HATCHED!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

here's saphira please click on her in other wise she will die


----------



## Numbat (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooo! Everyone's dragons are hatching!  Mine did too! *jiggling with excitement*

Lol, your dragons are all very cute! Nethie Dwarf, yours all go together nicely but that green one is weird!  

Please click my dragons! 






























Swirly blue! 

There are abandoned dragons in the abandoned area too!  And there was the best egg there (multi coloured blue) but someone took it before me!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Please click Erroll Jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please click abby she is going to die in 1 day 9 hours I have a crack I have a crack


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 11, 2009)

So jsut clicking on the link here in the forum is the what they are talking about, right? You don't have to click it again when you get to the dragon's page, do you?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I asked the same question 

yes all you have to do is click the egg.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 11, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


>














More Babies :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Please click Erroll Jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abbys going to pass in 20 hours if I dont get her hatched help please.

Jewel does not have much time either


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been clicking away on everyone's eggies!!! :nerves1


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I am trying to its crazy how much these thing concume your time.:shock:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

ahhh saphira is going to die!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 12, 2009)

hey guys!!!!!! THERE ARE LOTS OF EGGS FOR ADOPTION RIGHT NOW!!!

the cave is blocked!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 12, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> I am trying to its crazy how much these thing concume your time.:shock:





lol i know! my daughter loves these things, every morning or every evening she always wants to check up on the dragons/eggs. so i just some onto the forum so at the same time i can click everyone elses eggs lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 12, 2009)

CLICK


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 12, 2009)

click!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

*Clicked on everyone's eggs! 


PBJ wrote: *


> I am trying to its crazy how much these thing concume your time.:shock:


Lol, doesn't take up too much time! :biggrin2:

The glowing ones are pretty cool guys.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

*Numbat wrote:*


> Please click!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> *PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Please click Erroll Jr
> ...


Abby only has 9 hours is she going to make it we have to wait to find out LOL


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 12, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


>


Click!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh wow! My dragon grew up!  It's a girl! Please click on them! Aww, PBJ sorry Abby died! I clicked on your others! Ntherland Dwarf, your grey dragon is awesome.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

yaaaaaaah blade is blimen big!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow fast reply! Your Saphira is almost there!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

aha yes almost!

but teh babies arent duin so well!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Lol, none of my eggs are going to hatch! Two days and they need waay more clicks!

Please click on these dragons and eggs (especially the swirly egg and red dragon!) Thanks! 

New egg! Please click!  Thanks





Numbat wrote: *


> *Numbat wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Please click!
> ...


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Malexis (Feb 16, 2009)

Please click mine, i really want my valentines egg and my stone egg to hatch!!  Thanks! I clicked your^


----------



## Numbat (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh wow! Your valentines ones are so awesome!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow i have been away for a few days moving and without internet but im back now.. sorry to see some died I'll keep clicking away on everyones eggs!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 18, 2009)

AHHH! PLEASE CLICK MY DRAGON! HE IS DYING IN ONE HOUR IF HE DOESN'T GET ENOUGH CLICKS!





MY SWIRLY EGG IS ALSO DYING IN ONE HOUR! I REALLY WANT HIM TO HATCH! PLEASE CLICK! THANKS!






Aww my ice dragon and purple egg died! Aww sorry Saphira died Prisca!

Cool Malexis, your eggs are almost there! I'm curiuos to see what hatch out of the valentines ones!

*Gasp!* Wow, Netherland Dwarf, your dragons are all so awesome and big!

My white and orange eggs above are about to die too, would appreciate any clicks! Lol thanks everyone! I clicked on everyone's eggs btw!


----------



## Malexis (Feb 18, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> Please click mine, i really want my valentines egg and my stone egg to hatch!!  Thanks! I clicked your^


Yay my stone hatched!  Keep clicking! We need the valentines to hatch!!!!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, you have very cool dragons there! So awesome!

Aww  mine died...


----------



## Malexis (Feb 19, 2009)

my valentines ones hatched  Please clic them!

Oh and to get them to hatch faster there are fansites that you can put them on..


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh cool! I have a cave as well!  Click please?


----------



## Malexis (Feb 20, 2009)

You got a gold egg! lucky


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool eggs everyone! I'll keep clicking! 

Prisca! You have an orange dragon hatchling btw!

To make it easier, these are all the eggs/hatchlings that need clicking and plus mine below!  RIP all eggs and hatchlings who haven't made it!


paul2641 (desperately need clicks)



 

 




MyLOVEABLES





These are my eggs!



 

 

 




Boz



 

 

 

 




Good luck everyone! 




These are the dragons who have made it to adulthood!  (They don't need clicks but you can read a bit about them). Congrats guys! Beautiful dragons!


NetherlandDwarf's dragons












paul2461's dragon






My dragon



 

Malexis' Dragons


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, I posted this before the one above so my eggs are here and there.


----------



## Boz (Feb 22, 2009)

I just rescued this egg from the abandon area. Not sure if it'll make it!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 22, 2009)

Click my eggs!! Can you cross dragon breeds?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

:? No idea.


I updated all the dragons and hatchlings!

Paul's eggs need desperate clicking (so do mine for that matter )

Yay! Malexis' dragons have grown up! Nice!

Boz's hatchlings are almost there!

MyLOVEABLES hatchling is glowing orange!

And RIP NetherlandDwarf's hatchling.

Keep clicking everyone!  (top of the page is all dragons needing clicks)

Lol, I feel like I'm doing the news!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

I've clicked away


----------



## Malexis (Feb 23, 2009)

Yay mine hatched!  Im off to get more eggs!!

And yeah, only some can breed with different species. depends which ones tho


----------



## Boz (Feb 24, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Click my eggs!! Can you cross dragon breeds?


You can breed two different breeds but you'll only get one breed or the other, not a cross.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 24, 2009)

I've clicked everyone's dragon/eggs! 

Karlee


----------



## Numbat (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Karlee 

Aww, Paul's eggs died.

Btw guys, how do you get your eggs clicked so much! I only have about 4 clicks and you have around 40!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 24, 2009)

:cry2my babies have died.... well i guess time to get some new ones lol


----------



## Malexis (Feb 25, 2009)

i get a whole bunch of clicks by putting my eggs and hatchlings onto a fansite.. I can get you a whole bunch of links tomoroow or something but i need to get off now. PM me if you want some.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 25, 2009)

wow graet job NUMBAT!

imma click away as well!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay!  Thanks Prisca!

Uh oh! MyLOVEABLES' orange hatchling is going to die very soon! Please click!

My eggs are also in need of some desperate clicking!

Yay! Congrats Boz! Two of your dragons have grown up! I can't edit the post at the top though 

It's alright Malexis, lol it's a challenge trying to hatch the dragons just on RabbitsOnline but thanks anyway!


----------



## Boz (Feb 26, 2009)

I also use a fan site and I post them on other forums I'm on. 

If you want aid from others you can go to your Account Settings and check "Accept aid from others" and it'll show up on each egg/hatchling's profile (you can look at mine to see) then if you need help and people see that people will help. If you don't want the help it's set at auto to not have you accept aid from others.

I have a few others that I haven't posted too. 

These are the ones that are not adults yet.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Your welcome Numbat!  
And Boz, I clicked on your 4 little dragons! I hope they survive! 

Karlee


----------



## Numbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Wowee! Go Boz! Your dragons are awesome!

Beautiful dragons everyone! 

Oh aww. My eggs are about to die, any second!  Oh well.

I'm off to rescue some abandoned eggs!  Good luck everyone!


Edit: Actually I'm not giving up! I really want these eggs to hatch!  Please click!



 

 Thanks~


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are our new babies!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 1, 2009)

Clicked on your eggs Nethie!

Here is my new egg. Please click on it!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 1, 2009)

There are some lovely dragons there! 
I have clicked everyones and thought I would add the one I stole. It had a lovely orange glow :biggrin2:










Edited to add that I am a sucker for a rescue!

Have a great day everyone
Nik


----------



## Numbat (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay, another dragon person! 

Clicked on your eggs, hope they grow up!

I got a couple of new ones too. Please click!













Thanks


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

NetherlandDwarf it looks like your top two eggs are going to hatch!!! They have cracks in them now and they didn't the other day I was here


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

*Rhun and Speckle wrote: *


> NetherlandDwarf it looks like your top two eggs are going to hatch!!! They have cracks in them now and they didn't the other day I was here




I am so excited! so is my daughter! i hope they live through to adulthood this time :biggrin2:



I'm clicking on everyone else's eggies!!!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *Rhun and Speckle wrote: *
> 
> 
> > NetherlandDwarf it looks like your top two eggs are going to hatch!!! They have cracks in them now and they didn't the other day I was here
> ...


Oh My Goodness!!!!!!! All of them now have cracks 

This is certainly exciting..... I have never seen one hatch before!

Nik
P.S all eggs are clicked


----------



## Numbat (Mar 3, 2009)

Click! Click!

They have huge cracks now!

There's a lot of white eggs in the abandoned area right now for some reason!

Hope all our eggs survive!!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 3, 2009)

NetherlandDwarf your new babies are so cute!

I can't wait til mine hatch.

Nik

PS all clicked....


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 5, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Here are our new babies!



My previous adult dragons had an egg together! here it is


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 5, 2009)

*Rhun and Speckle wrote: *


> here is my new baby!


I'm a dragon mumma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 5, 2009)

*Rhun and Speckle wrote: *


> *Rhun and Speckle wrote: *
> 
> 
> > here is my new baby!
> ...


:stork:Congrats!!!!


----------



## Boz (Mar 6, 2009)

Click please! :biggrin2:


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh wow! Start of a new page! So I thought I'd edit this post to include everyone's dragons! 


Here are the magnificent, proud dragons who have made it to adulthood and also the lil' hatchlings and eggs still growing up  (they grow so fast I decided to put them in with the big ones)


Boz's Dragons


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 (wow so many!)



paul2461's dragon






Malexis' Dragons



 

 

 




My dragons



  

 

 

 (these eggs desperately need more views) And my new egg 

 Please click!


Rhun and Speckle's Dragons




 




NetherlandDwarf's dragons









http://dragcave.net/view/W2uf 



 (Nethie's 2nd generation) 

 

 

 (love this little blue hatchling)


Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 8, 2009)

I need to ask a huge favour. I am in hospital right now, thank goodness for the net on my phone, can someone help look after my dragons please. They are my first ones and i dont want them to die on me. Any help would be appreciated. I should only be in for another day or two but i dont have enough credit on my phone for it. Please? Anyone? Thanks nik


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

ok i will


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 8, 2009)

*Rhun and Speckle wrote: *


> I need to ask a huge favour. I am in hospital right now, thank goodness for the net on my phone, can someone help look after my dragons please. They are my first ones and i dont want them to die on me. Any help would be appreciated. I should only be in for another day or two but i dont have enough credit on my phone for it. Please? Anyone? Thanks nik


is everything ok? I'll help too looking out for your dragons. Get well soon!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 8, 2009)

Hope you're okay! How can I help? 

New eggies!!



 

 

 



Click please!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you. I am in hospital for 2 weeks min. If you could just click on my dragons when you can it would be a big help. I cant get online alot as it costs heaps on my phone. I'm ok, well sort of. Thank you and i will check back in when i can. Sorry to hijack the click me thread.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 9, 2009)

These are my dragon's offspring:







& these are new adoptions:


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 9, 2009)

*Rhun and Speckle wrote: *


> Thank you. I am in hospital for 2 weeks min. If you could just click on my dragons when you can it would be a big help. I cant get online alot as it costs heaps on my phone. I'm ok, well sort of. Thank you and i will check back in when i can. Sorry to hijack the click me thread.


Get better soon!! Your dragons will be taken care of


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, look what I started here lol! 
I kind of gave up on them lol!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sorry Rhun and Speckle, but I tried to save your hatchlings :cry2


----------



## Numbat (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh no, sorry Rhun and Speckle!  You could try to revive them?

Irishbunny, lol yeah you really started something  Mine keep dying so I'm about to give up too!

Please click my eggs! 



 

 



So sorry you lost your eggs!


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a new list of mine!



 

 

 

 





This one I got from the abandon area. Doesn't have much time left!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 19, 2009)

oh well. They were cute while they lived. 

Thanks for helping out everyone. 

I am home now, just resting. Will jump back in to forum when I am able to.

Nik


----------

